# 24 Hours of Booty



## msohio (Feb 23, 2004)

I am considering the 24 Hours of Booty ride in July. It is about a 7 hour drive to get there and I'm interested to know how crowded the route is. The route is just a three mile loop and I am told they expect 1,000 riders this year, about a double from last year. Can one ride at a decent pace or is it a slower recreational kind of ride? I'm thinking of doing at least a century and I can see how passing could be an issue but have never talked to someone that has participated.


----------



## Big Stampede (May 4, 2007)

Hey there,
I am the president and founder of the event, and I understand your concerns about crowding. We actually had over 900 riders last year, so 1000 isn't far off. You will have no worries getting in a century. In fact, we had one rider do over 350 miles, several dozen over 200, and lots and lots of centuries, including a lot of first time centuries (the course is perfect for that). Passing is not a concern, as we have full road closure and strongly encourage riders to stay right unless passing. The first lap is sort of a parade lap with no passing, but it quickly spreads out, and not all riders are on the course at one time. In fact, only about 150 or so are solo riders, the rest are on teams with 1-20 riders on the course at a time. The key is that this is a fundraising ride for cancer, it is not a race, but you will have plenty of time to ride lots and lots of miles if you desire. Trust me on that. And (this has not been announced yet) we are going to use a timing chip system this year, free for the riders. Watch the videos and read over the site. We look forward to seeing you, it is a blast. Spencer


----------



## Buck67 (Jun 17, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

I just rode in the Indy 24HOB. It was a great event. I'm already signed up for next year. Take a good light and ride at night. From about 4am until sunrise I was 1 of about 6 riding. Riding alone in the dark, watching as the sun came up was actually my favorite time there.


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

Big stampede when you say you are the founder of the event. Which 24 hrs. of booty. I have ridden the Columbia event 2 years now and looking to do a different one next year possibly.


----------

